# الصفر الذي عندي لا يعمل ما الحل ؟



## miltronique (23 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
سمعت الكثير منذ نعومة أظافري عن أناس بدأوا من الصفر ووصلو للقمة
لكني منذ عشر سنوات وأنا أحاول أن أبدأ من الصفر وجربت عدت طرق
لكن الصفر الذي معي لا يعمل أو به خلل ما، لا أدري لأني مازلت في الصفر
ولم أصل حتى الى السفح فضلا عن القمة وتحولت أظافري الى مخالب وبلا جدوى
أرجو من أصحاب الخبرة والذين بدأوا من الصفر أن يدلوني على صفر جديد كي أبدأ منه
أو أن يعيروني الصفر الذي بدأو منه لعله ينفع معي


----------



## الياس عبد النور (13 أغسطس 2011)

عليك ان لا تغير اي صفر تختاره بعد الان واثبت عليه ولتستفيد اكثر ابحث عن شراكة مع شخص تخطى مرحلة الصفر بقليل لتبداو سوية وباذن الله تتحلحل الامور 
سال مجرب


----------



## miltronique (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على النصيحة 
ولكن هل تعتقد أن شخصا جاوز الصفر يشارك شخصا في الصفر
أعتقد أنه يفضل أن يشارك من هو أفضل منه لا أقل منه وإن كان العكس فليس من في الصفر
وشكرا مرة أخرى على الرد الجميل


----------

